# Just installed my Dimarzio Titans today...



## MikeSap (Oct 11, 2013)

Got these today and installed them in my Ibanez Rga121 immediately. They sound really crisp and clear. Almost like they were made for the guitar haha. Very tight and articulate. Note/chord definition is unbelievable. I'll be ordering more sets for sure!

Decided I'd throw together a clip of the pickups in a new song I'm working on. 

SoundCloud Mobile

Enjoy!


----------



## Chuck (Oct 11, 2013)

Not really my kinda sound, but I dig.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Oct 11, 2013)

Welp, that solves my decision issue. Ill be ordering a set as soon as I get my 321f.  What kind of 2nd and 4th tone wiring did you use on your 5 way?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 11, 2013)

Where you get them man?


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Oct 11, 2013)

How many mids are for metal? Multiple.


----------



## Michael T (Oct 11, 2013)

Damn Mikey I do dig. Very nice jam also.


----------



## jfrey (Oct 12, 2013)

how does the neck titan sound?


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! The neck pickup is great. Has that classic smooth neck pickup tone but a bit more modern and clear at the same time. I'll be doing another clip in a few days and I'll include the neck pickup in that tune 

I got the pickups from my local music shop and I put in an order before they even were available, that way by the time they were ready to sell, I got them right away.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 12, 2013)

How much was the set, bro?


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm totally going to be using these at some point. I need another guitar to put them in is all 

Thanks for the demo, nice playing!


----------



## gorthul (Oct 12, 2013)

Happy NPUD!

I wanted to place a set of Titans in my S5470 someday, your demo helped me with my decision, sounds really good and tight! Actually it is the sound I was looking for. 

Looking forward to your next clips!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 12, 2013)

Im getting a couple sets of these


----------



## Pav (Oct 12, 2013)

That was badass, you recorded this with a POD? I've been eyeing these pickups since they were announced and now I think I'm going to bite.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for checking em out dude, glad you dig em!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice man. These will be going in my old Ibby Prestige.


----------



## theronaldchase (Oct 13, 2013)

How much did these run you?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 14, 2013)

Ready to try these out


----------



## TommyG (Oct 14, 2013)

I like those a lot. I think I'm in a for a pair also.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 15, 2013)

Pics of them in the guitar would be awesome! I want a set for my 121 too.


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 17, 2013)

i'll be throwing some pictures up once i get my new set. i sent back the original set since they were regular spaced and my rga121 calls for f-spaced pickups. purely aesthetics really, but i'm weird about that stuff haha


----------



## McBonez (Oct 17, 2013)

^

I know what you mean. My RG721 has a pair of Lundgren M6's in it. As much as I love them I just stare at it like


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 17, 2013)

McBonez said:


> ^
> 
> I know what you mean. My RG721 has a pair of Lundgren M6's in it. As much as I love them I just stare at it like



haha right?! that whole gigantic 3mm difference. i don't know why it bothers me so much.

anyhow, these pickups sound ridiculously clear. i can't wait to get a few more sets and i most definitely will be sticking with these for a while.


----------



## Pav (Oct 18, 2013)

Finally, the time has come! Titans are now readily available. Just bought myself a bridge model, can't wait to drop her in!  Couldn't find any non-F-spaced Titan necks though, so I'll have to decide on that later.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2013)

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> How many mids are for metal?



All of them.


----------



## oneblackened (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm thinking these are going in my PRS SE.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 18, 2013)

Cant wait for them!


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

Wow, that was an awesome demo!!! Loved the riffs dude, wow!

The leads sound super sweet! And the rhythm riffs get a nice tone to them as well, very nicely done! 

Now you've got me interested!

I want 3 sets of the BKP Juggernauts, but damn that will be almost a grand LOL.

Maybe these will be a decent alternative!

Thanks for the post and tasty clip!


----------



## Mike (Oct 21, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> I want 3 sets of the BKP Juggernauts, but damn that will be almost a grand LOL.


 if you go the bkp route, maybe you should start with 1 set to know if you like them first before getting 3.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Pav (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm very much loving the Titan bridge thus far. Kinda feels like the child of a Crunch Lab and a D Activator.  Can't wait to really break it in tomorrow.


----------



## narad (Oct 22, 2013)

mracz said:


> if you go the bkp route, maybe you should start with 1 set to know if you like them first before getting 3.



And if you have three guitars with Juggernauts in them and aren't in Periphery, I'm sort of wondering why you would even bother to have three guitars.


----------



## jfrey (Oct 22, 2013)

no luck in finding a standard spaced titan with black covers..


----------



## TommyG (Oct 23, 2013)

PF78 - I agree, All the Titans on ebay are F spaced.
They seem to be very slow showing up at the standard retailers.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice track! 

Seriously looking forward to hearing these and the Juggernauts on the next Periphery album... and whatever new cool thing Mrak ends up with!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty cool. Very tight, crisp, and clean sounding.


----------



## purpledc (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice clip. I really want to try a set of titans for a 6 string. I saw the video of jake demoing them and It has me gassing for them hard. I want to hear some clips of these pickups play through style with no post production or effects so I can hear how the actual pickups themselves sound. If I could get half as tight as that video jake did I would be a happy man. Unfortunately I find that pickups almost NEVER sound like a recorded clip.


----------



## Riley (Oct 30, 2013)

I got a titan bridge pickup installed a couple of days ago. Haven't had much time to play with it yet but it sounds awesome so far.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 31, 2013)

Are they going to make them for sevens? I really hope so!


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 31, 2013)

Got these in the mail today. Can't wait to install them after work! Pics to follow.


----------



## TommyG (Oct 31, 2013)

Mike, Where did you order them from ? Thanks and keep us posted...


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 31, 2013)

TommyG said:


> Mike, Where did you order them from ? Thanks and keep us posted...



I picked them up in store I should have said. My bad. But they ordered them direct for me through the dimarzio custom shop


----------



## HellGamer666 (Oct 31, 2013)

The Titans look like really cool pickups. With all of the new pickups, there's gonna be some nice jams on the new Periphery stuff. Nice song, by the way. The Titans sounded great in the mix.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Oct 31, 2013)

This is great guys, thanks for the support, keep posting pics of the custom ones - I like to see everyones tastes!


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 31, 2013)

JakePeriphery said:


> This is great guys, thanks for the support, keep posting pics of the custom ones - I like to see everyones tastes!



Hi Jake, will a seven string version be made available?


----------



## JakePeriphery (Nov 1, 2013)

setsuna7 said:


> Hi Jake, will a seven string version be made available?



Eventually I'm sure!


----------



## Iron Beard (Nov 1, 2013)

thinkin this maybe the next pick up I try


----------



## MikeSap (Nov 1, 2013)

Iron Beard said:


> thinkin this maybe the next pick up I try



I honestly cannot reccomend this pickup set enough. It's perfect for just about anything you can throw at it. Always retains clarity and definition. I'll be putting these in my other 6ers as well and highly anticipating 7 string models as well.


----------



## Dalcan (Nov 1, 2013)

MikeyENGL said:


> I honestly cannot reccomend this pickup set enough. It's perfect for just about anything you can throw at it. Always retains clarity and definition. I'll be putting these in my other 6ers as well and highly anticipating 7 string models as well.



Mike- Can you compare these to a D Activator/Liquifire combo? I'm split between getting that set or the Titans.


----------



## wat (Nov 1, 2013)

oops- wrong thread


----------



## MikeSap (Nov 1, 2013)

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Mike- Can you compare these to a D Activator/Liquifire combo? I'm split between getting that set or the Titans.



I haven't tried too many 6 string D-activators and never in mahogany (on a 6er) but I wasn't too much a fan of them honestly. A bit too dark for my taste. I like the titans because they're tight and clear. And they sound great in a mix and can cut through just as easily


----------



## Pav (Nov 3, 2013)

thisisdoodoobaby said:


> Mike- Can you compare these to a D Activator/Liquifire combo? I'm split between getting that set or the Titans.



FWIW, as far as the bridge pup goes - the D Activator will be much hotter with a more prominent high end, but the Titan is naturally tighter, cleaner, and easier to "tame." Still don't have a Titan neck though so I can't  on that.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Nov 4, 2013)

Dudes, Titans are available at Guitar Asylum with all colours and poles to choose.
Gold covered with black poles are going to the next guitar, my custom Siggery


----------



## garey77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Great tune, and demo as well. I have been on the fence with a few pickups for a while now, and I think you've just helped me make a decision on these puppies


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 24, 2013)

Pav said:


> I'm very much loving the Titan bridge thus far. Kinda feels like the child of a Crunch Lab and a D Activator.  Can't wait to really break it in tomorrow.



Crunch Labator? Sounds disgusting.


----------

